# Apple ID: Account löschen



## antic (14. März 2013)

*Apple ID: Account löschen*

Hallo zusammen.

Gibt es irgend eine möglichkeit, dass man einen Appel ID Account vollständig löschen kann?
Auch Kreditkartendaten können nicht gelöscht werden ohne iTunes auf dem PC zu haben.

Muss ich jetzt iTunes auf meinen Desktop installieren um die Kreditkarte zu entfernen?

Der Applesupport hat mir folgende Antwort gegeben:

So löschen Sie Ihre Zahlungsdaten: 

1. Öffnen Sie iTunes, und melden Sie sich im iTunes Store an. 
2. Wählen Sie im Menü "Store" die 
Option "Meinen Account anzeigen". 
3. Geben Sie Ihr Kennwort ein, und klicken Sie auf "Account überprüfen". 
4. Klicken 
Sie auf die Taste "Angaben bearbeiten". 
5. Wählen Sie "Keine" als Zahlungsart aus. 
6. Klicken Sie unten auf der Seite 
auf die Taste "Fertig". 

Für mich ist dies ein absolutes no go dass man dazu iTunes benötigt.


----------



## ColorMe (14. März 2013)

*AW: Apple ID: Account löschen*

Wozu der Thread?
Die Antwort hast du dir doch selbst schon gegeben bzw. Apple dir...

Scheinbar nimmt es auch hier im PCGH-Forum immer mehr zu, dass Leute einfach etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu heulen brauchen...
Nichts gegen dich, aber sowas ist doch affig.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Hätte auch hier her gepasst
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-und-navigation/264554-apple-stammtisch.html


----------



## antic (14. März 2013)

*AW: Apple ID: Account löschen*

Na ja, die Antwort von Apple gilt ja nur für das entfernen der Kreditkartendaten über iTunes.

Meine Frage lautet ja, ob jemand weiss, ob man den Account bzw. die Daten der Kreditkarte sonst noch irgendwie löschen kann.
Kann ja sein, dass jemand in diesem Forum schon erfahrung damit hat.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Vllt hilft dad 

http://www.geektown.de/apple-id-loschen-so-gehts


----------



## antic (14. März 2013)

*AW: Apple ID: Account löschen*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Vllt hilft dad
> 
> Apple ID löschen: So geht’s | IT News


 
Super, werde ich gleich mal versuchen.
Besten Dank


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Hat es geklappt ?


----------

